# I shot this Bobcat while deer hunting



## TurkeyCreek (Jan 28, 2005)

http://www.huntingfootage.com/showphoto.php?photo=165

and used the same thing that i shoot alot of deer with


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 28, 2005)

great footage Mike.

Jim


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Jan 28, 2005)

*Why You...."TRO--" .... "Great Footage"!*

Really GREAT FOOTAGE!  

I really liked when he spotted you and acted like he was thinking....
"Now, if I can just turn around and quietly sneak out without being spotted."


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## sweatequity (Jan 28, 2005)

*thanks*

the exact reason for me logging in several times a day...awesome


----------



## leo (Jan 29, 2005)

*MD That's great footage*

it kinda gives meaning to the term "slink away"

Thanks a bunch for sharing 

leo


----------



## Hunterrs (Jan 29, 2005)

That was cool......thanks


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 29, 2005)

Neat MadDawg.  Who was videoing?


----------



## StinkyPete (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Al33 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Great clip Mike!*

Thanks, I enjoyed that.   

Al


----------



## gabowman (Jan 29, 2005)

Now there's something you dont always see.....and to actually get it on film is awesome. Thanks for sharing it with us.

GB


----------



## creekrunner (Jan 29, 2005)

purdy dang cool


----------



## rich-n-tone (Jan 31, 2005)

Mike,
  Really cool, was that the Beaver Dam stand?  You need to show me how to put video clips on Woody's.
  Phillip


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jan 31, 2005)

I like the staredown and then when he turned he never looked back like you did not see him. Nice video there Maddog!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jan 31, 2005)

That was great.  He had that Oh, ----------- look in his eyes.


----------



## Bucky T (Jan 31, 2005)

That was cool!!!  

He didn't waste anytime pegging you in that tree!!

I enjoy seeing a bobcat just as much as seeing a big buck in the woods.  I bet he didn't make a sound coming or going.

Thanks,

Tommy


----------



## Schulze (Jan 31, 2005)

uh I would remove any footage of that FAST. You committed a crime by using a big game firearm on a fur bearing animal. Just letting ya know.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Jan 31, 2005)

That's a really cool video  , maybe my next investment will be in a digital video camera to take hunting... yeah, well maybe I will just have to enjoy everyone else's videos since I'm a poor college student.

Schulze,
He didn't shoot the bobcat with a rifle, he "shot" it with his video camera.  If you haven't watched it you need to it's really cool.


----------



## J Ferguson (Jan 31, 2005)

Good show Mike I'm gonna get me one video camera's just as soon as I can figure out how to get allthat crap up in the tree with me might have to start leaving my bow at camp so I can       Do wont one real bad hope maybe this christmas.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks guys...

i was kinda lucky to get that on film. that was one of those afternoons when i had deer around me all afternoon. i was filming a button-head that was right under my stand when he pops his head up and looked toward the swamp then took off. i'm thinking a big buck is coming so i put the camera down and grabbed my gun. when i saw that it was a bobcat i eased my gun down and didn't get the camera on till he was almost on me. it was pretty neat the way he slipped back out after he saw me.

phillip...yeah, that was on the beaverdam stand...

FL Dawg.....uh...i was filming..

schultz...


----------

